# اعراض و علاج ثقب طبلة الأذن



## مارى يوسف ظريفة (11 أبريل 2010)

*أعراض وعلاج ثقب طبلة الأذن*


في كثير من الأوقات يشكو الطفل من عدم القدرة على السمع بشكل جيد. أو أن يشعر الطفل بألم شديد في الأذن، وحين يتم التوجه لاستشارة الطبيب يتم اكتشاف أن السبب في هذا الألم هو الإصابة بثقب في طبلة الأذن الذي قد يتسبب في حدوث فقدان للسمع إذا لم يتم علاجه.
*ولكن ماذا يعني ثقب طبلة الأذن؟*

ثقب طبلة الأذن (perforation of tympanic membrane)هو عبارة عن تمزق أو ثقب أو انفجار في طبلة الأذن التي تمثل الغشاء الفاصل بين قناة الأذن الخارجية وبين الأذن الوسطي.
*ما هي أسباب الإصابة بثقب طبلة الأذن؟*

التهاب الحلق واللوزتين والأنف والجيوب الأنفية واللحمية خلف الأنف عند الأطفال تؤدي إلى التهاب الأذن الوسطى وبالتالي قد يؤدي إلى ثقب طبلة الأذن
دخول جسم غريب في الأذن، كقطع وأعواد التنظيف القطنية
استعمال أدوات مؤلمة وغير صحية لإزالة شمع الأذن
التعرض لضغط عالي كالضغط الجوي أثناء هبوط وصعود الطائرة، أو عند سماع صوت عال جداً مثل: الضوضاء وأصوات الإنفجارات
التعرض لصفعة على الأذن
*ما هي أعراض الإصابة بثقب طبلة الأذن؟*

*يمكنك اكتشاف إصابة ابنك بثقب طبلة الأذن إذا ظهرت عليه أحد الأعراض التالية:* 

ألم حاد في الأذن
فقدان جزئي للقدرة على السمع
حدوث نزف للأذن
طنين الأذن
خروج إفرازات من الأذن، مثل الصديد أو الدم
*علاج ثقب طبلة الأذن*

*ولعلاج ثقب طبلة الأذن، يوصي الأطباء بما يلي:* 

علاج التهاب الأنف والجيوب الأنفية والحلق واستعادة وظيفة قناة استاكيوس وهي التي توصل الهواء للأذن الوسطى
أخذ مضاد حيوي لعلاج صديد الأذن
الحفاظ على الأذن ومنع دخول الماء لثقب الأذن
إجراء عملية ترقيع لطبلة الأذن في حالة استمرار الثقب
في بعض الحالات يتم إزالة التسوس من عظام الأذن وتركيب رقعة لطبلة الأذن جديدة
*ملحوظة:* يجب الإسراع في علاج مشكلة ثقب طبلة الأذن؛ فقد يترتب على إهمال ثقب طبلة الأذن حدوث فقدان للسمع بشكل نهائي، وقد يتطلب الأمر إجراء جراحة بسيطة لرأب الشق، تدعى بـ "رأب الطبلة" لعلاج مشكلة الثقب.

 
__________________

*المصدر مجلة طفلي*


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2010)

مارى يوسف ظريفة

جميل جداااا  اختي

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (12 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا اكتير 
عن جد موضوع قيم
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
*​


----------



## happy angel (13 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسى ياقمر معلومات جميلة

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## مارى يوسف ظريفة (13 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر لكل من اهتم و قرأ الموضوع و ربنا يبارك حياتكم و خدمتكم


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا مارى

للمعلومة الجميلة دى

ربنا يباركك​


----------

